# migrating to UK from PH



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new here. 
I am a Filipino citizen about to move to the UK with a spouse visa. is there any other documents I need to obtain other than the CFO guidance and counseling certificate and the emigrant sticker from CFO. is there any thing else I have missed to get from here? 
i just don't want to be grilled at the immigration and miss my flight as it is in the stretch of my visa validity.

I am not sure if there are similar posts regarding my query, in case there is, can you please let me know / give me advise? 

Thank you. Appreciate any help.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

pie777 said:


> hello,
> 
> im new here.
> I am a filipino citizen about to move to the UK with a spouse visa. is there any other documents I need to obtain other than the CFO guidance and counselling certificate and the emigrant sticker from CFO. is there any thing else I have missed to get from here?
> ...


I hope the link below is helpful.

Filipinos leaving the country with Immigrant Visa | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks Eurobob for your response. I'll have a read


----------

